# games-news



## Bluebird (13. Januar 2002)

ich suche Seiten wie games-news.de, auf denen von verschiedenen Seiten News gesammelt werden!
Also solche, bei denen automatisch alle paar minuten alle bekannten Seiten durchgegangen werden

postet bitte mal nen paar links


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

hmm, dlh.net, is zwar ne cheatsite, aber da gibts auch news, ob die jetz alle paar minuten die news erneuern weiss ich net


----------



## Bluebird (29. März 2002)

das meine ich nicht.....

ich meine ne Seite, die News von anderen Seiten zusammenträgt...

http://www.games-news.de wäre ein Beispiel...ich suche mehr davon...


----------



## C.Bird (29. März 2002)

Suc eindach in Google nach  News oder http://www.NamedeinerTageszeitung.xx
sonst weis ich nichts

Aber wenn geile Gerüchte höhren willst dann Shortnews die hab dort die geilstn GerüchteShortnews


----------



## Bluebird (29. März 2002)

warum versteht mich den keiner! ich suche eine seite, die alle paar minuten einen bot über andere Seite (gamestar, pcgames, heise) laufen lässt und die titel der news rausfischt....so wie bei http://www.games-news.de


----------



## vinc5nt (29. März 2002)

Ich weiß was du suchst und ich weiß das der link den ich jetzt poste nicht das richtige ist aber wenn du infos über spiele ... qualitativ hochwertige .. suchst bist du da glaub ich richtig ... hab ich zumindestens gehört 

http://www.voodooextreme.com/ 

hoffe dass es dir ein bischen geholfen hat


----------



## Bluebird (29. März 2002)

wenigestens einer der mich versteht!!!
aber danke! ich suche keine Seite über Spiele, sondern nur das, was ich grade beschrieben habe


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

allgemeine news??? faz.de
bist du so neugierig was bews betrifft?


----------



## Bluebird (29. März 2002)

news zu games wären ideal...bei games-news.de ist meine seite schon eingetragen..ich suche eben noch andere seiten....


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

eieieieiei, du machst es einem nich grad einfach, aber ich find schon was!


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Ich glaub hier herscht a bissl algemeine Verwirrung!
Wie wärs wenn BlueBird (*g* BlueBird - C.Bird *g*) alle wichtigen Post und das was er gemient hat ncohmal in einem zusammenfast
eigentlcih is es ja auch egal


----------



## Bluebird (2. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bluebird _
> *ich suche Seiten wie games-news.de, auf denen von verschiedenen Seiten News gesammelt werden!
> Also solche, bei denen automatisch alle paar minuten alle bekannten Seiten durchgegangen werden
> 
> postet bitte mal nen paar links *



Das war mein erster Post. Was ist daran unverständlich

1. Suche Seite .... ihr solltet mir also nicht erzählen wie alt eure oma ist.
2. auf der sollen News gesammelt werden, und zwar von verschiedenen Seiten.
3. Und das soll alle paar minuten aktualisiert werden -> ergo es läuft automatisch ab
4. dann habe ich noch ein beispiel gebracht: http://www.games-news.de

--> wer jetzt immer noch nicht weiß, was ich gemeint habe....was war jetzt an meinem ersten post unverständlich?


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Egal...jetzt passt und jetzt wirds hoffentlich jeder kapiern ^^


----------



## Bluebird (2. April 2002)

ich will hier niemanden beschuldigen (weil ich auch oft den thread nur halb lese und irgendwas überlese) aber eingentlich musste man beim ersten mal erkennen, was ich suche......wie gesagt eigentlich


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Naja sooooo Verständlich wars auch nciht habs auch erst nach dem 2ten mal lesen und tem 2Post richtig verstanden


----------

